

Airbnb.com: Necessity Begets Creativity - vm
http://the99percent.com/articles/6920/Airbnbcom-Necessity-Begets-Creativity

======
Game_Ender
This article is from September of 2010.

~~~
alecperkins
I never understand why people don't put dates on things. I compulsively date
everything I create. Not doing so only leads to confusion, as demonstrated by
the more recent comments on the article. A lot has happened with Airbnb since
it was written. And then there's "the 99%" having another prominent meaning
today, which might confuse people unfamiliar with Behance. Dates and context
are a usability feature!

